# "Tudor Prince" Furness Withy Tanker



## PJG1412

Jan /62 I joined this tanker at the Isle of Grain as galleyboy and spent 7 months going as far as NZ and Australia. Part of the voyage as Baker/Cook. An experiance never forgotten.(see threads)
So having now completed 7 models (3 scratch bt) it was time for the tanker. I wanted it to be the same size as the Furness Withy Pacific Envoy which was my next ship with promotion to Engs. steward(see other threads)
With 2 photos only, a start was made, then 2 weeks ago found some more on the web, including 3 from '62 taken in Littleton NZ when I think I was on board (exciiting)
So same method used, any bit of scarp wood/balsa, card (from the office 12 years ago) and then silk with fibreglass, finished with filler. 
Then the test ...she floats !!! But going to need alot of ballast, wife suggested "Oil " stupid woman !! 
Will also have RC etc, and thinking of including bow thrusters, for the first time, although I don't think she had them.
PJG


----------



## Keltic Star

Nice work PJG1412, I sailed on her as Cadet on her maiden voyage. On charter to BP for the Abadan to Indian ports with Kero & Av Gas. Worst run imaginable and what a workhorse deck-wise. The yard had not blasted and primed the hull and deck plates properly. Rust started by the time we passed through Gib and was never ending.

Fortunately for us, the new "J" type Doxford engine blew her bearings in the Indian Ocean and we limped home for refit after six months.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Keltic Star said:


> Nice work PJG1412, I sailed on her as Cadet on her maiden voyage. On charter to BP for the Abadan to Indian ports with Kero & Av Gas. Worst run imaginable and what a workhorse deck-wise. The yard had not blasted and primed the hull and deck plates properly. Rust started by the time we passed through Gib and was never ending.
> 
> Fortunately for us, the new "J" type Doxford engine blew her bearings in the Indian Ocean and we limped home for refit after six months.


She had one of the first 'P' type.(*))


----------



## Keltic Star

A.D.FROST said:


> She had one of the first 'P' type.(*))


You are probably right. Whatever the bas--rd was, it required daily soogie squads around the engine casing superstructure.


----------



## PJG1412

After 2 months I can now show some progress in the model. I found a colour photo of the ship when she was laid up so this helped with the painting. The oil deck layout I had to make a guess, but received some advise from an ex Mobil tanker man. Still waiting to start on the RC side of the model. At the momen she need 6 kilos of balllast to get the correct waterline, this could cause a problem lifting her out of water.
Pete


----------



## golfer8

PJG1412 said:


> After 2 months I can now show some progress in the model. I found a colour photo of the ship when she was laid up so this helped with the painting. The oil deck layout I had to make a guess, but received some advise from an ex Mobil tanker man. Still waiting to start on the RC side of the model. At the momen she need 6 kilos of balllast to get the correct waterline, this could cause a problem lifting her out of water.
> Pete


Hi PJG1412 she is looking good not many go for model tankers good 
to see a fellow enthusiast what size is your model how did you form the hull
Regards Allan


----------



## PJG1412

Allen, Thanks for your comments, the size is 38 inches, and I have pretty well completed the model. The RC etc has been working since last Thursday and that day we had snow and my swimmmng pool has 2 inches of ice, and nearly a week later we still have it. The hull is constructed from plastic card which I re-used from my old job working for ICL Retail Computer company, see photo. My only concern is lifting her in and out the water because of the weight. I have Parkinsons so the tremor causes me problems.
Pete
PS: Still thinking about the bow trusters !!


----------



## golfer8

Thanks Pete for update and photos, hope your weather improves dry and sunny here still cold not been in my wee shed (see my posted photo 8/01/13), this is a Shell Tanker Liparus to be restored have to make a scale drawing of her to work off,plenty info on this great site. Have you another project in mind,never tried a RC looking at a Puffer but first thing first , please keep me updated with your progress.
Regards 
Allan.


----------



## PJG1412

Like the wee shed, looks as if you have got some work to do on the tanker, including the railings, tricky, I used plastic. I like the nice little fishing vessel.
Sorry for the delay, but another project has taken over. Meanwhile the tanker, after restructuring the stern, she still doesn't go astern very well. but found out about a club at Basingstoke and they use the local boating pool. So for the first time I can sailing my ships on a big sea ! The tanker made the water but was very sluggis, not the best model. She weighs in at about 9 kilos, so had to make a carrier to launch her and also saves my back! Adapted a good golf trolley.
Meanwhile have moved to a long term project, HMS Surprise.
Pete


----------



## michael charters

I carry my ballast seperate and load boat when in the water
I have to loaded 16KG into model SD14 scale 1:96. i have lead blocks sewn into canvass bags. easier to handle in 1kg weights


----------



## golfer8

*Tanker*



PJG1412 said:


> Like the wee shed, looks as if you have got some work to do on the tanker, including the railings, tricky, I used plastic. I like the nice little fishing vessel.
> Sorry for the delay, but another project has taken over. Meanwhile the tanker, after restructuring the stern, she still doesn't go astern very well. but found out about a club at Basingstoke and they use the local boating pool. So for the first time I can sailing my ships on a big sea ! The tanker made the water but was very sluggis, not the best model. She weighs in at about 9 kilos, so had to make a carrier to launch her and also saves my back! Adapted a good golf trolley.
> Meanwhile have moved to a long term project, HMS Surprise.
> Pete


Hi Pete
I think your launcher is a great idea so simple, have not spent any 
time on the tanker just made some full size drawings of her,i think 
the railings will be a problem if i remember the originals were made 
from a hair comb but problems are there to be solved . glad you liked
my wee workshop the fishing boat at the back is a Artesania kit mode
The Brennan enjoyed building her one or two problems with the kit 
some of the ply Lumber Boards were short so i cut my own out of 
Maranti and the same problem with the running strakes cut my own,
so if you have any problems with the Surprise they can be solved quite easily it looks a nice model to build . the weather up her has been fine cold but dry the west coast of Scotland always gets the best
weather a this time of the year,i have been busy doing work for a few 
freind the past mouth so have not been in the workshop and when i 
get back in there it will to make garden planters for more friends, and it will soon be the Golf season not enough hours it the day sometimes, i have a kit of the Bounty (delprado type) i started a few 
years ago 100 weekly packages built 70 the next 30 is mostly masts
and rigging but i will push on with it to get her finished.
Must close now Good Luck with the Surprise and please keep me 
posted with your progres and i likewise

All the best 
Regards Allan


----------



## PJG1412

Allan, My first project was 60th birthday present from wife, Artesania fishing boat Hellenn, my daughter is Helen hence the present !!! Plastic hull and then planking. It was a dream working her. The sea gulls are an extra for Grand daughters (and me) I sailed her 2 weeks ago on the pond at Basingstoke and she performed well between the sailing vessels. My next project will be a scratch built fishing boat for my cousin who was a crab fisher man at Beesands in Devon.(I nearly joined him many years ago, but decided against it)
Tudor Prince needs a rethink as performance on pond was not good, either engine or hull restructure..
The Bounty sounds good, but your tanker, I used plastic structure for railings but may not be to your scale.
Weather...bad experiance...last Monday evening set off for Dover and hotel before crossing next morning into France to visit our French friends. Journey time normal 1.5 hours, we hit the snow problems in Kent, 5 hours later we got 3 miles from hotel and spent another 5 hours sleeping and moving, arrived hotel 3:30am .... came home again next day...fedup to say the least, as roads closed in France, and strike at Calais, Chl: tunnel also closed that morning..try again in April...
Golf sounds a good idea should be OK soon, can only manage 9 holes these days.
Best Regards
Pete


----------



## golfer8

,Hi Pete 
Sorry for not replying sooner been busy making planters for friends gardens 
been looking at railings for tanker the Cornwall site has a good selection will have a go at making some and see how I get on.
Hope your weather has improved and you got to France we have missed all 
the bad weather no rain for last seven weeks so playing plenty golf but the course is burnt dry like links course we need rain soon but once it starts it forgets to stop, hoping to start the Bounty once I make a display case for the 
Brennan and that will clear the workbench and give me more room.
Any joy with Tudor Prince, have you solved her problems, like your fishing boat
they are good we kits to make, must close keep up the good work look forward 
for your updates .
Regards 
Allan.


----------



## k1w1bob

Hi Re your lifting thoughts. (My only concern is lifting her in and out the water because of the weight. I have Parkinsons so the tremor causes me problems.)

I have had a similar problem (back and large model!!) to overcome this I used two slings made from very soft climbing rope with 25mm plastic tube handles. To lift slip under for and aft (avoid rudder and prop) lift and place in water then slide out and sail off do reverse to lift out, these are also good with long heavy ships with two people. If required I can photograph and post.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## PJG1412

Hi Bob 
That sounds an easy way I will try that next time, but at present the tanker leaks water through prop shaft I think. More important builds going on at present I.e HMS Surprise, also garden takes priority this time of year. 
Pete
(@)


----------



## Ian Kemp

I was the 4th engineer on the maiden voyage from Sunderland. The engine was a "P" type Doxford, this was a forerunner of the "J" engine. On sailing from Aden to Lorenco Marques we experienced a major engine failure off Cape Guardafui (Somalia). One of the side rod bottom ends was broken into two pieces and from a visual examination a further 9 were found to have cracks. As the vessel was in a precarious position, heading towards a rocky shore with no available anchorage, an SOS was sent and a Swedish cargo ship came to assist if required. Fortunately the vessel stayed clear of the rocks and we renewed the broken bottom end bearing and returned to Aden. The cargo was transferred to a Norwegian tanker. The Tudor Prince loaded a cargo for the UK. A complete set of side rod bottom end bearings were flown out to the vessel and two technicians from Doxfords assisted by a shore squad renewed all of the 12 side rod bearings. On completion of the work the vessel sailed to the Isle of Grain to discharge and from there to drydock in Cardiff September 1961. 
On return home I visited Doxfords and was shown the new design of the bottom end bearings. The original had a major design failure.
The 3rd Engineer was Dick Stuart, Chief was Joe Wandless


----------

